# Easy one,...Dash engine



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

I see a few engines designated Dash Engines. Is this a type, special purpose,...am I anywhere close?


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dash designashion is for GE's c44-9w's,c44-8w'c anything ending in 8w 9w or engines like a 8-40c designation I would list all the types that are called dash 9's and 8's but there is just to many. This is probably why they are just nicknamed Dash8's and Dash9's I would imagine as all of them have the same engine in them with only suttle variations like a larger nose to hold sand or three axle trucks instead of two axle.


----------



## Robes (Jan 5, 2011)

So it has nothing to do with what it does,...such as moving cars a short distance quickly (dash)


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

no the Dash series of locomotives are mainline prime movers meaning they move freight across the entire country and from what I know have never been switchers or road switchers.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

switchers would comprise of your sw series engines like a sw1000 or sw1500 the MP series like a MP15DC and the NW series switchers which are all EMD's except for maybe the NW series along with the gensets which are GE's. 

Road Switchers are engines like the E anf F series locomotives if they are even used on class ones any more like the f7 or f3 deisels by EMD. There are also the GP series like a GP38 which are also from EMD. You will sometimes find SD series engines as road switchers as well but nothing higher than a 50 (I think). I am not sure if GE has ever made any engines that now serve as road switchers.

Mainline Prim Movers are the engines that are most commonly seen. These include from the EMD side the SD40, SD40-2, SD50, SD60, SD70 SD70ACE, SD70MAC, SD80 ,and the almighty SD90 (the SD90 might be a new type engine that is only owned by a vary few companys and probably has come out within the last 5 to 3 years. 

On the GE side you have all of the Dash series loco's like there c44-9w's. They have also released a new engine that they call the GE Hybrid. Not sure if any railroads own this loco yet.


----------

